# Skitch not working in JB



## stanaka1 (Jan 31, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is anyone having issues with Skitch in Evernote? When I'm drawing, nothing appears except for the letters. But after I save it, all of my scribbles appear in the thumbnail and in the Windows program. I've reinstalled Skitch and Evernote with no change. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Running XenonHD 4.0 with Franco 225 Kernal. But I've had this issue with VanirBean when JB first got ported. [/background]


----------



## steelyglint (Apr 15, 2012)

No problem with Skitch for me. Same rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

